# Sticky  Pet Mugshots



## Ms_Nattereri

Here is my dog, Grace.

EDIT: Topic was split from Heartless Dealer's thread.


----------



## unxchange

static - 9 week old border collie


----------



## Death in #'s

my puppy cleo she's 5 years old


----------



## Death in #'s

another shot
she's a shepard pit bull master mix







total bitch


----------



## Death in #'s

my cat mongo he's 16 years old street/house cat
vey active and always beating up my dog


----------



## Death in #'s

this is him taering up the house like usual


----------



## pcrose

He is 16 and that active?


----------



## Death in #'s

pcrose said:


> He is 16 and that active?


 very he still thinks hes a kitten
must be the kitty chow








he was the runt of the litter and the mother abonded him and i found him in a bush near my house when he was 2 days old
and that crazy cat survived a major upper respatory dasiese and crazy life in the streets
i swear he aks like a 1 year old cat always jumping around after your feet and running up and down the block afetr you 
he really loves me


----------



## IMADDICTED

MINE BEATS ALL YALLS


----------



## pcrose

Is that a rat, well watch out one of the members might steal it and feed it to the fish


----------



## reservoirdog51

zues


----------



## mtx1

that sure is a nice pit reservoirdog51


----------



## Xenon

nice pets guys!


----------



## unxchange

reservoirdog51 said:


> zues


 holy crap! My brother has a pit just like that.. are you my brother?
















check this out.



















well, you cant really see it clearly but you get the point.


----------



## thePACK

nice BC..unxchange*thumbsup*


----------



## unxchange

Thanks THEPACK.

Here's an updated picture of him.


----------



## dracofish

Here's Bentley at 7 months:





































He recently had his first puppy match and the judges went nuts over him... ^_^


----------



## Xenon

Awesome dog Draco!!


----------



## GARGOYLE

yeah draco, your dog is awesome.


----------



## Genin

This is Chauncer my huge ass ex-lab rat. He now belongs to my girlfriend, she cares for him better. I saved him from being euthanized after my lab experiment was over. I kinda got attached to him after working with him for an hour a day for two months, so i couldn't just let him die.

Joe


----------



## dracofish

Thanks guys...for only 7 months old he is pulling together quite nicely. Here's some shots of him with his momma:



















Happy Puppy:


----------



## fishofury

Here's our Sugar Glider. Isn't Maple cute.


----------



## mrwilson99

Damn guys, these are all nice looking dogs/lizards/fishes/rats/snakes/hamsters/and the rest of the animal kingdoms!


----------



## Death in #'s

fishofury said:


> Here's our Sugar Glider. Isn't Maple cute.:laugh:


----------



## bozley

My American Bull Marli.....I've got a white boxer Bozley, but no digital pics. Will post when I get em of him and my horses.


----------



## bozley

Best exercise program I've discovered!


----------



## bozley

gotta walk you'r dog!


----------



## VOYAGERXP

This is my pet tarantula and her name is poison. She don't like to be petted though.


----------



## Olson

Here is my female Pit "Saddie"..she is 6










Here is my new pit pup with his Dad


----------



## Death in #'s

bozley said:


> Best exercise program I've discovered!


----------



## TimmyTeam

sugar glider is awsome where did u get them and what does he eat,cage etc....


----------



## perrogoma

pcrose said:


> what the hell how come everyone has my fave dog and not me can someone hook me up with a bulldog for cheap they are exspensive? come on guys I work at target please give me a bulldog. Anyway I don't have a pic of nilla yet my ferret I will get it soon and I will see if kev will post the ferrets the dog and the cat


 my friends down in DC had a bulldog and it was worthless. of course i say that owning dogs that are made for hunting and stuff like that. their dog would piss all over the place, sh*t all over the place, and they had to fence everything off otherwise it would fall in and die. i was downstairs doing laundry one day and there was a trail of diarhea sh*t leading to its little bed, that is disgusting. i can't count the times when i would walk in and there would be a puddle of piss in the middle of the floor. the worst part about it, the owners didn't even care. they would feed it human food all the time, like 2 pieces of pizza from papa johns and stuff like that. it was so obese that it probably won't live another year, and they aren't doing a damn thing about it. to each his own i guess......


----------



## bozley

perrogoma said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> what the hell how come everyone has my fave dog and not me can someone hook me up with a bulldog for cheap they are exspensive? come on guys I work at target please give me a bulldog. Anyway I don't have a pic of nilla yet my ferret I will get it soon and I will see if kev will post the ferrets the dog and the cat
> 
> 
> 
> my friends down in DC had a bulldog and it was worthless. of course i say that owning dogs that are made for hunting and stuff like that. their dog would piss all over the place, sh*t all over the place, and they had to fence everything off otherwise it would fall in and die. i was downstairs doing laundry one day and there was a trail of diarhea sh*t leading to its little bed, that is disgusting. i can't count the times when i would walk in and there would be a puddle of piss in the middle of the floor. the worst part about it, the owners didn't even care. they would feed it human food all the time, like 2 pieces of pizza from papa johns and stuff like that. it was so obese that it probably won't live another year, and they aren't doing a damn thing about it. to each his own i guess......
Click to expand...

 That sounds like the owner's problem, not the dog! My American Bull is very intelligent, and potty trained in a couple days. It's all about how you raise 'em.


----------



## TonyTurbo29

My Birdie









3 year old African Grey Parrot


----------



## dracofish

perrogoma said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> what the hell how come everyone has my fave dog and not me can someone hook me up with a bulldog for cheap they are exspensive? come on guys I work at target please give me a bulldog. Anyway I don't have a pic of nilla yet my ferret I will get it soon and I will see if kev will post the ferrets the dog and the cat
> 
> 
> 
> my friends down in DC had a bulldog and it was worthless. of course i say that owning dogs that are made for hunting and stuff like that. their dog would piss all over the place, sh*t all over the place, and they had to fence everything off otherwise it would fall in and die. i was downstairs doing laundry one day and there was a trail of diarhea sh*t leading to its little bed, that is disgusting. i can't count the times when i would walk in and there would be a puddle of piss in the middle of the floor. the worst part about it, the owners didn't even care. they would feed it human food all the time, like 2 pieces of pizza from papa johns and stuff like that. it was so obese that it probably won't live another year, and they aren't doing a damn thing about it. to each his own i guess......
Click to expand...

 That's poor training and just plain abuse. That dog should be taken away.


----------



## boxer

my cat snowball


----------



## boxer

stray cat i rescued, pixie


----------



## fishofury

timmyshultis said:


> sugar glider is awsome where did u get them and what does he eat,cage etc....


 She eats mainly fruits, veggies, and insects. Her favorite food are mealworms just like my P's. She is housed in a huge 4'tall x 3'long x 17"wide. Her body is about 4" and her tail is about 5"long. She is nocturnal and wakes up around 10pm and goes to sleep around 8am.


----------



## fishofury

TonyTurbo29 said:


> My Birdie :nod:
> 
> 3 year old African Grey Parrot


 Beautiful looking parrot you got there. Does it talk?


----------



## StuartDanger

here is my cat, he weighs about 400 lbs!


----------



## pcrose

your cat is not that fat compared to some of the ones I have seen.


----------



## Olson

damn,I thought this was a aggressive Forum all I see is p*ssy


----------



## Olson

cats


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Olson said:


> damn,I thought this was a aggressive Forum all I see is p*ssy


 Your the first guy Ive ever known to complain about such a thing!!!


----------



## Olson

damn,your right


----------



## Olson

sorry I got off topic..so I took a few ics of my female Pit

"you wanna f*ck with me"


















what a great dog...she will pose for anything


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Now thats one hardcore dog!!


----------



## pcrose

interesting


----------



## Olson

pcrose said:


> interesting


 Thank you


----------



## WHitE*FaNG

my pet me ol man


----------



## Derek

My bitch...
Her name is Chocolate. She's pretty hardcore. 5yrs.


----------



## Derek

another...
She looks all sweet and mellow in this one, but she is 100% GAME DOG. Nigerino bloodlines.


----------



## Death in #'s

WHitE*FaNG said:


> my pet me ol man










thank god u got banned


----------



## LexiLin

I will post some pics of my wittle guys very soon! :smile:


----------



## luva40

Here are my goofballs. Male + Female AKC Boxers.


----------



## jayrod

The Piranha Killer..


----------



## thePACK

Olson said:


> sorry I got off topic..so I took a few ics of my female Pit
> 
> "you wanna f*ck with me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a great dog...she will pose for anything


 cool dog olson..he looks like one of the dogs from the poker picture of dogs..


----------



## ViBE

LexiLin said:


> I will post some pics of my wittle guys very soon! :smile:










LexiLin is vietnamese!!!! ... Damn, thats the first time in 3 years since i've had any pride for my country.


----------



## garybusey

well here my Only non fish, My dog Bailey. She is a Crazy cocker Spaniel!


----------



## Olson

thePACK said:


> cool dog olson..he looks like one of the dogs from the poker picture of dogs..


 Thanks Pack...just relized by lookin at those pics a freind of mine was givin my puppy beer :rock:


----------



## DrewBoOty

took this about an hour ago


----------



## pcrose

pretty kitty drew


----------



## captinmo187

my cat buddy hes now 15 years old and still actin as if he was 1 year old.

he looks stoned/evil huh? lol
P.S. hes always like that lol we make fun of him.


----------



## camotekid

His name's Two Face.

He's from a mixture of strains that resulted to the breed called *"ASKAL."*


----------



## crazyklown89

here my bitch....sometimes if it acts up we beat it and starve it


----------



## mechanic

Heres a updated pic of Angel.
Me and my wife's dog
sorry for linking the IMG tab wont work for me.
Later
Eric


----------



## mr_meanor

my picsa re too big too post, any idea how to make them smaller?


----------



## mr_meanor

here is my wolf meiko, she can hang with any pit


----------



## mr_meanor

here is meiko pissed, dont put your hands near those teeth


----------



## camotekid

no kidding man, is she really a wolf?


----------



## MinionZer0

My amstaff Buster.....


----------



## mr_meanor

camotekid said:


> no kidding man, is she really a wolf?


 1/2 wolf 1/2 chow


----------



## Genin

mr_meanor said:


> camotekid said:
> 
> 
> 
> no kidding man, is she really a wolf?
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 wolf 1/2 chow
Click to expand...

 and 100% badass!!! very attractive wolf/dog.

here's my sweet puppy eric. he's 7 years old and 1/2 chiuhaha (spelling?) and 1/2 eski.

Eric on the couch.

Joe


----------



## Genin

eric making a sweet face as i pet his chin.


----------



## mr_meanor

Genin said:


> and 100% badass!!! very attractive wolf/dog.


 thanks!!!! I love her, my friend breeds them, people tend to love this mix breed were I am from


----------



## mr_meanor

mr_meanor said:


> my friend breeds them


 not really my friend, just a person I met when I bought mine from them, lol, but they are always having litters


----------



## pamonster

mr_meanor said:


> camotekid said:
> 
> 
> 
> no kidding man, is she really a wolf?
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 wolf 1/2 chow
Click to expand...

 1/2 chow should have atleast some black on its tongue, its a genetic trait. Mabye i cant see it on the pic, or mabye someone lied to you. Anyways it is an AWESOME looking dog.


----------



## pamonster

pamonster said:


> mr_meanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camotekid said:
> 
> 
> 
> no kidding man, is she really a wolf?
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 wolf 1/2 chow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1/2 chow should have atleast some black on its tongue, its a genetic trait. Mabye i cant see it on the pic, or mabye someone lied to you. Anyways it is an AWESOME looking dog.
Click to expand...

 i meant genotypic not genetic. i gota learn how to type some day.


----------



## mr_meanor

the only black spots on her tounge are on the bottom side, but they are there I assure you, besides I know its half chow because I saw the mother chow nursing her when she was a pup before I purchased her.


----------



## sccavee

Here's my Scottie


----------



## alvin

This is Caboose. My Landseer Newfoundland


----------



## alvin

Here he is with Charity.


----------



## pcrose

sweet cat mo and dude the wolfdog is kickass I wish I had a wolf I have an australian wolf he is a redhealer or known as the ozzycattledog


----------



## pamonster

mr_meanor said:


> the only black spots on her tounge are on the bottom side, but they are there I assure you, besides I know its half chow because I saw the mother chow nursing her when she was a pup before I purchased her.


 awsome







, i knew there had to be black spots somewhere :laugh:


----------



## Judazzz

One more of my old cat (now with my parents)
He obviously loves bling-bling


----------



## mr_meanor

dude it looks lik your cats balls are hanging on the ground


----------



## Judazzz

mr_meanor said:


> dude it looks lik your cats balls are hanging on the ground


LOL :laugh:

Trust me, those are not balls - he doesn't have any left...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Judazzz said:


> mr_meanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude it looks lik your cats balls are hanging on the ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL :laugh:
> 
> Trust me, those are not balls - he doesn't have any left...
Click to expand...

 Hitler gone G style!


----------



## sweet lu

my little scorpion named angel

i am the only one with a scorpion i think









oh and nice cat Judazzz. love the bling bling :laugh:


----------



## pcrose

Scorpions are lobsters on land and my families wont let me get one


----------



## camotekid

lobsters are delicious.


----------



## Tranaconda

MY five year old female great dane


----------



## BIG DADDY

Here's my girls.


----------



## pcrose

don't see anything


----------



## DrewBoOty

chef


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Tranaconda said:


> MY five year old female great dane


 Great Danes personalities are awesome...so personable. Very loyal and protective breed of dogs.


----------



## dracofish

Here's a 9 Year old Senegal Parrot that I just adopted today. His name is Bandit:


----------



## BUBBA

Cool Pets,


----------



## englishman

my dog


----------



## ViBE

Here is my furball. Isn't he cute?


----------



## Innes

Morise


----------



## pcrose

Morise is cute


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

ViBE said:


> Here is my furball. Isn't he cute?


 Cute indeed, but why were you reading your sister's diary again?!!?


----------



## mechanic

Here is a updated Angel pic.

EDIT Ms_Natt: Rotated pic for easier viewing.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

She looks sweet! Very pretty dog.


----------



## b_ack51

here is our new dog cody... year & a half malteese/poodle mix...
its my parents dog we adopted from our cousin who couldnt take care of him anymore... friendly, always in a good mood and gets super happy when you get home... probably the friendliest dog i've ever met.... also hes tiny, i want to get an english bulldog, but right now Cody is cool.


----------



## tecknik

Here's my dog who passed away a few months ago.


----------



## Hareball




----------



## Death in #'s

sweet dogs hareball


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Death in # said:


> sweet dogs hareball


 Very sweet indeed.


----------



## Hareball

thank you


----------



## mattmatt123

this is my boxer her name is brandy


----------



## mattmatt123

sorry guys 4got to resize it


----------



## upt1me

Family Dog


----------



## rosecityrhom

Here are a couple pics of our ferrets, Nilla(Albino) and Digger(black/gray)


----------



## rosecityrhom

Here is another of their living quarters. Sorry I've been away for so long, been pretty busy. I'll try to make more frequent trips to p-fury in the future(like 1 a month rather than 1 every 3-4 as of late.


----------



## jahnke31

naughty santa, you're naughty!!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles

My dog Stains...Husky/Rottweiler mix


----------



## ANDY375HH

Here is my wifes cat with a very bad attitude.


----------



## pcrose

Stains has the prettiest eyes and that cat dude is as big as ours that is the second biggest cat I have ever seen


----------



## upt1me




----------



## Death in #'s

love those ferrets


----------



## Scooby

Yeah those ferrets are awsome, especially the albino guy haha...


----------



## SkardeeKat

My first post EVER!
Here are my little Sugar Gliders, Dipper & Dimples


----------



## SkardeeKat

One more......


----------



## Xtremek43

my dog blade, 4 year old chocolate red nose pit


----------



## stinky

Xtremek43 said:


> my dog blade, 4 year old chocolate red nose pit


 wow~ your dog looks like a body builder.


----------



## 94NDTA

This is the crazy one:








This is the sweety pie:







She was like 5 months old in that shot. She is huge for an English setter. Also, her front legs resemble Xtremek43's pit because she had surgery on both of her rear legs and use her front legs to lift herself of the ground. i'll try to get some recent pics.


----------



## HighOctane

These are a few pictures of my cat Muffin and my dog Foxi
Muffin is a tabby cat and Foxi is a purebred Papillon.

Muffin Day Dreaming










I thought this was a nice crisp picture










A portrait of Foxi










"Who's that little doggy in the window? Ruff Ruff Ruff Ruff "










Both cat and dog getting some warmth from the sun and resting


----------



## reckaje

Your dog is cute as a button, your cat reminds me of this one i had, he died and I miss him.....not really cause it was my ex's, good pics though.


----------



## Scrambled

Very cute pets. It looks like your cat and dog get along well together! :smile:


----------



## Death in #'s

that second pic is amazing


----------



## Hypergenix

nice dog


----------



## Judazzz

Sweet pics :smile:

Since they're no piranha's, I'm going to move this thread - not sure where to, so let's try the Lounge first...


----------



## 14_blast

nice pics :nod:


----------



## FuZZy

im not a cat person but nice doggy. My JRT is the same way he will sleep in the sun for hours.


----------



## No0dles

very nice pics  i like the way the 1st two came out! perfect placnig! they look awesome in black and white also!


----------



## No0dles




----------



## IDONTKARE47

cute cat


----------



## RhomZilla

Nice pics!!!







Tell me, who wins between those two when they fight??


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Topic Merge with the *Pet Mugshots* thread.


----------



## Death in #'s

SkardeeKat said:


> My first post EVER!
> Here are my little Sugar Gliders, Dipper & Dimples










those sugar gliders are addorable


----------



## Aims

here's my dog. she's 1 year and about 6 months old.
Hungarian Vizsla


----------



## badforthesport

my scats muggshot...


----------



## madman01

my pooch


----------



## madman01

heres another


----------



## madman01

here it is


----------



## Bluegill

This is my girl Daisy. I found in her wandering around the park when she was four months old. She's about two years old in the pic. The vet says she's a chow mix.


----------



## air*force*one

dose anyone in here no much about gars???







i have just goten 1 and i was wondering iff i could get some info on them


----------



## air*force*one

air*force*one said:


> dose anyone in here no much about gars???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have just goten 1 and i was wondering iff i could get some info on them


 i need to no some stuff


----------



## mechanic

Here's a shot of Angel our GSD and Pal our Quaker Parott.


----------



## thePACK

gotten to love gsd..







Bella


----------



## redbellyjx ©

here a pic of my TJ with the ex girl friend


----------



## redbellyjx ©

heres me and TJ now (sorry the colors so dark):


----------



## caribekeeper

I don't have any doggy piccies, but I do have an parrot....an African Grey called Frank.


----------



## Death in #'s

caribekeeper said:



> I don't have any doggy piccies, but I do have an parrot....an African Grey called Frank.










sweet bird


----------



## camotekid

newest family member....SPIKE


----------



## Death in #'s

camotekid said:


> newest family member....SPIKE










dam that is one nice dog
what is it a husky


----------



## redbellyjx ©

nice dog man!
lol you have the same expression in that pic as your avatar


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

This is Java kitty










Here is Meiko










And here is Gordo...


----------



## Little Waffen

this is my bunker :hitler:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Awesome pic of Gordo!


----------



## illnino

pamonster, that is an awesome ferret, i want one.

here is one of my dogs, "murphy" he is a soft coated wheatin terrier


----------



## micus

my dog bonnie 30 at the shoulder and a lil over 160 pounds ,


----------



## caribekeeper

My Yorkshire terrier Bonnie...about 12" at the shoulder and about 6 pounds !!


----------



## badforthesport

...


----------



## badforthesport

...


----------



## badforthesport

...


----------



## badforthesport

...


----------



## badforthesport

...


----------



## badforthesport

...


----------



## badforthesport

...


----------



## badforthesport

... that was Gia my sister dog, Axel the Great my old dog. i had to give him to my sis when i moved and Raja her cat.


----------



## Novato

Pete the Pit!


----------



## cooldudectd

The fish watcher...


----------



## cooldudectd

The lap doggy.....


----------



## thlegend

my dog


----------



## TIGER9

pic of my year old american pitbull terrier, Mia


----------



## PitBull

here is my dog looking at a cat next door.


----------



## PitBull

..here is another pi of sam


----------



## Red Eyes

Chung Guaw (Orange in Chinese)


----------



## BoomerSub

My golden/something else mix:








And at the opposite end of the spectrum, my HK giant centipede:









-PK


----------



## Methuzela

This is The Scrapper (aka scrap, aka don scrapadopolous, aka scrappadona, aka donnie scrapalot etc. etc.)

cutest and smartest dog, ever to grace gods green earth...sorry everyone else, throw out your second rate dogs.


----------



## Death in #'s

> And at the opposite end of the spectrum, my HK giant centipede:


thats cool looking


----------



## garybusey

Took some pics of my pup for my Mom so Might as well Share them, so you can all see the cutest dog on the world....


----------



## ''*Samson*113*''

my kitty,..
Oreo, got a bit of a smoking habbit,..
I tell em not to smoke in bed!









*REST IN PEACE OREO *RIP**


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

' said:


> my kitty,..
> Oreo, got a bit of a smoking habbit,..
> I tell em not to smoke in bed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *REST IN PEACE OREO *RIP**


 My cat's name is Oreo too


----------



## v4p0r

Here is a pic of my Rotweiler pup Misty


----------



## Puddjuice

My hedgehog PORKUS


----------



## jimbo

Here is my dog ginger. She's actually being good for a few seconds to let me get a pic


----------



## Bloodbelly

here's my cat Tiger


----------



## Bloodbelly

clear pic


----------



## watermonst3rs

Snoop


----------



## Bloodbelly

this is Tiger at night....
weird cat


----------



## Kerrie

My Monsters










Ed - golden gecko










Honey - Pom X Am. Eskimo










Sanchez - Marble gecko










Spike - Leopard gecko










Salvidor - firebellied Toad (went missing when i was camping some how)










Genesis my monster that tries to eat buttons off all remotes and tries to get in with the crickets


----------



## lemmywinks

nice pets









also, welcome to p-fury


----------



## Kerrie

Thanks


----------



## rUBY84

Mine and Furgwa's kitten Kiki: crappy quality pic but she's still cute!


----------



## nova

heres my dog nikkita


----------



## MR HARLEY

I dont have anyother pets besides Jens Dog "Hunny"

Here's a Pic


----------



## Bloodbelly




----------



## Clown_Loach_King

I don't know what kind of dog he is.......maybe sheppard and doberman....still a pup


----------



## Jewelz

JD_MAN said:


> I don't know what kind of dog he is.......maybe sheppard and doberman....still a pup


 This dog is the coolest dog in the world


----------



## Death in #'s

dam sweet pets everyone


----------



## Clown_Loach_King

Thanks Jewelz.........I think that too!


----------



## MistaFishPimp05

AMBER


----------



## Death in #'s

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> AMBER










thats one chillin cat


----------



## Liquid Snake

My beardie Koji


----------



## DC_Cichlid

My Dog Nico,...


----------



## Jewelz

i'm at my parents house and just took a couple of pictures of the cat


----------



## Serygo

nice pets everyone!
lol nice harley!
every girl has to have a chihuahua!


----------



## Jewelz

here is another one of her; she loves shoes


----------



## rUBY84

awesome pets guys!










Kiki... in a clothes basket looking so damn cute


----------



## rUBY84

going psycho and climbing the screen door...she between the screen and the glass door


----------



## WCKEDMIDAS

heres my pet


----------



## Alexraptor

My lil Guniea Pig


----------



## Death in #'s

WCKEDMIDAS said:


> heres my pet










dam bro a racoon as a pet is pretty cool
but i heard they tear up the house


----------



## WCKEDMIDAS

Yep it sure dose tear the bedroom up . My girlfriend cleans the room ever day . Hes in that closet . on his own . We had to make him a area to sleep at during the day . He loves tearing my cigeretts up tears my smopke up . Drinks and knocks over soda all the time . Makes a hell of a mess actualy . But mines still young . and has alot of learngin to do


----------



## WolfFish

i'd love a racoon, never seen one in real life. How bad are they compared to a psycho ferret? and how friendly are they?

heres my evil cat.


----------



## l2ob

WolfFish said:


> i'd love a racoon, never seen one in real life. How bad are they compared to a psycho ferret? and how friendly are they?
> 
> heres my evil cat.


 that cat is so scary!


----------



## pythonwill

all these cats & dogs BLAHHH

heres a pet I like


----------



## Serygo

lol. of course it has to be a snake!
Always!, lol...
Its the python huh?


----------



## Serygo

WCKEDMIDAS said:


> heres my pet


 Racoon???


----------



## cam

you guys are nuts cuzz my baby 4 month old american staff takes the cake...by far the cutest!


----------



## WolfFish

cam said:


> you guys are nuts cuzz my baby 4 month old american staff takes the cake...by far the cutest!


 wait until i get a picture of my baby female ferret.


----------



## Tinkerbelle

these are Dee, Jilli, Ro, and Emmie, my boston terriers. Dee THINKS she is a pittbull- its pretty f*cking funny too.









Lucky J's Lady Godiva of Koch. one MEAN little girl. at her first show, she weighed aprox. 7 lbs and she quickly attached herself to the neck of the LARGEST MALE AKITA I'VE EVER SEEN. she then began trying to rip out his throat while suspended off of the ground. the akita didn't move a muscle. i on the other hand, had to remove my 7lb snarling monster from his neck before she messed up his grooming for the show. i got bitten in the process.









Lucky J's Secondhand Rose of Springhollow. very cuddly, very sweet. what can I say? rose is an anti-dee.









Lucky J's Daisy Duke of Calico. emma is neurotic. she kills squirrels and ate half of one of my cats tails (the cat still lives). she's a good mom and a good dog though, even if she does kill vermin and try to eat my pet rats and dive into the fish tanks.









Lucky J's Suprise Ending. jilli is the baby of the family. she is pictured here at 5 weeks. i should have known then that she would turn into a hellion, just like her auntie dee and her mom, emma. probably NOT the best cross of genetics (dee's brother handsome x emma) for a sane animal, but she IS pretty- even if she won't sit still for 2 seconds and intermingles her kisses with bites. jillian is 4 months old now and HOPEFULLY i'll finally be able to get her into the show ring within the next month or two.


----------



## WolfFish

your dogs are nasty! j/k. They look like yoda too lol


----------



## Tinkerbelle

I actually have a cat named yoda







he's gray with darker gray stripes. if you push his ears down on either side of his head so that he looks like yoda he goes 'murrrrrrrr'.


----------



## WolfFish

Tinkerbelle said:


> I actually have a cat named yoda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's gray with darker gray stripes. if you push his ears down on either side of his head so that he looks like yoda he goes 'murrrrrrrr'.


 lol i call my cat yoda sometimes as a nickname. You don't want to know what i called my ferrets







It might sicken you.


----------



## Tinkerbelle

I used to have a ferret.... I wish I had another one or two. his name was Jesse. We called him tube-rat.

Currently my list of pets (at college and home- just mine not my parents pets too):

6 rats - Shiloh, Nimh, Dax, Biminy, Chevy, & Dublin

3 cats (6 total on property; other 3 are buffy, thomas, and amber) - yoda, squeak, & amee

4 dogs (8 total on property; other 4 are a lab [ivy] and 3 chihuahuas [tessa, gidget, & lady bug]) - dee, ro, emma, & jilli

9 bettas - tolouse, javier, bentley, jack, caesar, nadja, zsa zsa, eva, & magda

2 cory cats - betty & boris

1 horse (2 total on property; my mom has a 2 y/o QH named dottie) - joey

my mom and i share a pacman frog named blink.... but when we had our senior class barbecue and my soccer coach came he nicknamed him 'bloody huge maneating beastie' after we fed him a live pinkie. he's so cute









oh, this is my horse:


----------



## pythonwill

Serygo said:


> lol. of course it has to be a snake!


 Of Coarse :rasp: 
and yes it is a Burmese python


----------



## newtoblackrhoms

Tinkerbelle said:


> these are Dee, Jilli, Ro, and Emmie, my boston terriers. Dee THINKS she is a pittbull- its pretty f*cking funny too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky J's Lady Godiva of Koch. one MEAN little girl. at her first show, she weighed aprox. 7 lbs and she quickly attached herself to the neck of the LARGEST MALE AKITA I'VE EVER SEEN. she then began trying to rip out his throat while suspended off of the ground. the akita didn't move a muscle. i on the other hand, had to remove my 7lb snarling monster from his neck before she messed up his grooming for the show. i got bitten in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky J's Secondhand Rose of Springhollow. very cuddly, very sweet. what can I say? rose is an anti-dee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky J's Daisy Duke of Calico. emma is neurotic. she kills squirrels and ate half of one of my cats tails (the cat still lives). she's a good mom and a good dog though, even if she does kill vermin and try to eat my pet rats and dive into the fish tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky J's Suprise Ending. jilli is the baby of the family. she is pictured here at 5 weeks. i should have known then that she would turn into a hellion, just like her auntie dee and her mom, emma. probably NOT the best cross of genetics (dee's brother handsome x emma) for a sane animal, but she IS pretty- even if she won't sit still for 2 seconds and intermingles her kisses with bites. jillian is 4 months old now and HOPEFULLY i'll finally be able to get her into the show ring within the next month or two.


 boston terriers are awsome little dogs!


----------



## WolfFish

Tinkerbelle said:


> I used to have a ferret.... I wish I had another one or two. his name was Jesse. We called him tube-rat.
> 
> Currently my list of pets (at college and home- just mine not my parents pets too):
> 
> 6 rats - Shiloh, Nimh, Dax, Biminy, Chevy, & Dublin
> 
> 3 cats (6 total on property; other 3 are buffy, thomas, and amber) - yoda, squeak, & amee
> 
> 4 dogs (8 total on property; other 4 are a lab [ivy] and 3 chihuahuas [tessa, gidget, & lady bug]) - dee, ro, emma, & jilli
> 
> 9 bettas - tolouse, javier, bentley, jack, caesar, nadja, zsa zsa, eva, & magda
> 
> 2 cory cats - betty & boris
> 
> 1 horse (2 total on property; my mom has a 2 y/o QH named dottie) - joey
> 
> my mom and i share a pacman frog named blink.... but when we had our senior class barbecue and my soccer coach came he nicknamed him 'bloody huge maneating beastie' after we fed him a live pinkie. he's so cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, this is my horse:


 cool you have a horse in your garden

I have 2 ferrets the 'orignal' one is called:

Jeffrey, mojo, something, big weasel, Mr. Weasely, spiceweasel, fruitbadger, land otter, fruit badger, water snorter, sid lord of the flame, angel with the scabbed wings, Mr. Teddy.

Sad i know but its funny. I called the little weasel penelope, i have only had her for about 2 weeks.

I also have a cat, a leopard gecko, a juvie roughneck monitor, 6 piranhas and some oddball fish. I also have a harris hawk but thats not really a pet as such. What i really want is a dog, but i'm not allowed. I will try and get some good photos of my weasels (ferretS).


----------



## Tinkerbelle

lol. 'what i really want is a dog' thats classic. you have everything BUT one!

my mom cured me of the 'i want a....' syndrome early on. i wanted snakes, I got snakes, I wanted a ferret, I got one. I wanted my own puppy, I got my own puppy.

I learned about pet responsibility VERY young (around 7) and learned less is more.... but more's always better when its your mom taking care of them!









right now everything but the fish live at home. i really miss my horse.... lol. yeah. he lives in the garden. we actually have a barn and a pasture & 2 sand paddocks, but like a year ago my dad decided mowing the huge back yard we had was too much of a pain so he made it into a grass paddock!


----------



## WolfFish

it seems strange saying it myself, but a dog would go hand in hand with falconry, it would be where i can exercise it too. Anyway i have a trained hawk and a cuddly ferret if you add them together you have a dog...









(btw is that you in your picture on your profile?)


----------



## Tinkerbelle

the one where I photomerged the wings on? yeah.


----------



## Skyline

WolfFish said:


> it seems strange saying it myself, but a dog would go hand in hand with falconry, it would be where i can exercise it too. Anyway i have a trained hawk and a cuddly ferret if you add them together you have a dog...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (btw is that you in your picture on your profile?)


You have a trained hawk? For real? I want pictures!

I'm a huge bird of prey fan....there's a community of eagles in the Annapolis Valley I spent a lot of time watching, and there's a few Red Tailed Hawk couples flying around too.

I like my grey cuz he looks like a Red-Tailed Hawk if you use youre imagination!!

Here's a picture of him playing with the Zebra Danios and Red-Bellied Newts, and Fiddler crab, and dwarf frog i had in university.. My Grey, Nikki


----------



## Skyline

This is a dearly departed pet....Chezzy the Chameleon... he was awesome... went with my ex....


----------



## Skyline

And for all you who think you have the cutest dogs..... please step down, becuase Careny and Pooh definately have this contest pinned....


----------



## Skyline

Can't leave Kaya out, she's too pretty not to post another pic of..... my Senegal....


----------



## WolfFish

Yeah i love my hawk, shes going to be a great hunter i think. Heres her returning to the fist at the end of the day. btw i just wear my shittiest clothes becuase you can get some pretty ugh stuff on you whens shes eating


----------



## WolfFish

and this is just her looking menacing.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

that hawk is bad ass man


----------



## Serygo

Damn where do i get one?
i want one!!!!
Help me!!!!


----------



## Skyline

OMG I just fell in love! That bird is the most beautiful thing i've ever seen!

How did you go about becoming a hawk owner??? I would love to get one...


----------



## Skyline

HEY! Check out my new addition to the household!!! 
My NEW Axolotl:

We're gonna call him Muddy...


----------



## micus

DAMN wolfish, that bird is awesome, can u play with it like a parrot, like walk around the house with it and stuff like that, or are they more agressive and not so social? thats pretty cool, like did u buy him from a breeder or what?

anyway, very cool pet,


----------



## WolfFish

owning a falconry bird is complicated, it'll take too long to explain everything. However no, they don't make good pets, i have my hawk for hunting game and shes kept in an aviary outside. You can see her talons in the picture, and yes they hurt ALOT. She started landing on my shoulder during training at one point and got pissed off that i hadn't rewarded her for it and clamped on







. So the only way you can carry them is with a gauntlet.
Basically birds of prey only learn to tolerate you becuase they know you will feed them, and thats all they're interested in (hence why i couldn't use food to lure her off my shoulder becuase she would see it as a reward and do it again) and aren't social with humans. There is such thing as imprinting but this rarely goes as planned and can result in the hawk showing aggression towards you.


----------



## traumatic

my 3 year old pit mix scooby

pic of him w/ my son samuel:

View attachment 40227


sorry scooby for the torment you received but









View attachment 40228


and one for the ages:

View attachment 40226


----------



## WorldBelow07

my hamster ham ham


----------



## air*force*one

my cat









my dog









lobster dancing


----------



## camotekid

With me, my 7 month old belgian malinois. His name's sparky

And his 5 month old playmate, fiona.


----------



## GRLRCR

here is one of the pets. i have to take a picture of the scorpion to put up here too.


----------



## cooldudectd

My 6 month old Fila Brasileiro named Audie. Anyone ever hear of a Fila???


----------



## micus

yeah ive heard of fila's, seen a few also


----------



## crashbfc

View attachment 52554
heres 2 of my pets,they are one week old ,im looking for 2 names they are twins,ones a boy and ones a girl.


----------



## piranhasrule

^^^
there the cutest things iv ever seen!


----------



## thornton_851

my dog and cat


----------



## Death in #'s

thornton_851 said:


> my dog and cat
> [snapback]957247[/snapback]​










dam there gangsta


----------



## pamonster

do they each have a necklace or is it the same one?


----------



## mauls

Here's my Boxer Puppy
Daxx








2.


----------



## furious piranha

Grosse Gurke said:


> Cutest, Baddest, and by far the most kickass!!!!!
> Norman the Bull Mastif!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]157985[/snapback]​


 that could eat my poodle in one bite


----------



## ~SUNshine~

Here's my Baby Boxer pup, he's 2 months old and I just picked him up two days ago!! He's a sweetie so far.


----------



## smokinbubbles

my baby mangrove monitor, Mongo

J-Rod


----------



## Avatar~God

thornton_851 said:


> my dog and cat
> [snapback]957247[/snapback]​


your cat looks stoned


----------



## Phenek

OK, so here's my little dog. His name is Thor, a 3 year old bull mastiff and he rocks!
He's the first dog i've ever seen fall asleep between two couches or snore his eyes open (due to the shape of his face, i think).

View attachment 62398


View attachment 62399


And this is my new kitten. I found him in a hose out in the garden, and no sign of his mother anywhere (with my dog, no cats stays around too long







)so i decided to keep her. Her name is Mjollnir









View attachment 62400


View attachment 62401


And since yesterday i'm the proud owner of Karasu-chan the Koi (a surprise i got from my girlfriend after i told her we would keep the kitten)

View attachment 62402


----------



## Runningmad

Here's my puppy Brodie. 6 month old schipperke


----------



## TimmyTeam

heres my little buddy (he also snores when he is asleep/awake)


----------



## wasabi-glow

Paris my Lil Frenchie...


















My Bro, fishing a DOGFISH....


----------



## Beetnic

This is my little fellow!


----------



## Beetnic

This is my little fellow!


----------



## Bloodbelly

This is my new kitten, I adopted him/her because it was a wild kitten but I liked it too much









He/she is totally not used to humans so my mother already got bitten.









That's why I call him/her Tiger.


----------



## fester

very cool thread!


----------



## Joga Bonito

View attachment 80009


----------



## fester

my buddies!


----------



## Devon Amazon

milly the border collie


----------



## BUBBA

Doogies


----------



## Clown_Loach_King

Our new puppy Cooper....



















Wrestling with our other dog Jesse


----------



## Tinkerbelle

Lucky J's New Beginning "Jada"
View attachment 86119


Lucky J's Lady Godiva of Koch "Dee"
View attachment 86120


Lucky J's Surprise Ending "Jilli"
View attachment 86121


Lucky J's Little Black Dress "Lucy"
View attachment 86123


JANF's The Countess "Tessa"
View attachment 86124


JANF's Nitter Pitter "Nina"
View attachment 86125


JANF's Fly Away Home "Ladybug"
View attachment 86127


JANF's Go Go Gidget (Gigi)
View attachment 86143


JANF's Ruff Tuff Cream Puff "Beau"
View attachment 86130


Susquehanna's Golden Oaks and Ivy "Ivy"
View attachment 86126


Joey Ramone "Joe"
View attachment 86128


Hobby Dot Com "Dottie" (oooold pic. she's 2 now)
View attachment 86129


Ziggy Stardust & Maxwell Demon
View attachment 86131


Ok so i'm missing pictures of Muffy my one longcoat Chihuahua, and pics of my 4 cats, but other than that... I think I got everyone.


----------



## plecsarebetta

Heres our little bearded dragon "little bugger"


----------



## joe romero

7 mo young pup. gemini.


----------



## Kudos

.
View attachment 88297


View attachment 88298


View attachment 88299


----------



## nova

Heres my 2 month old Shiba Inu/Pomeranian mix...Still dont have a name for her yet.

Heres my 2 month old Shiba Inu/Pomeranian mix...Still dont have a name for her yet.
View attachment 89990

View attachment 89987

View attachment 89986


----------



## quickdeath

chocolate lab named GAUGE and german collie AUSTIN...


----------



## Alexx

this is BENTLEY my rottweiler, from puppy to 18 months old
View attachment 93666

View attachment 93667

View attachment 93668

View attachment 93669

View attachment 93670


----------



## oscar119

Bailey and chloe.. Old pic..


----------



## Sheppard

Here's My English Bulldog.
View attachment 99050


Stanley in all his glory
View attachment 99051


----------



## holdem688

Cash.. my boston terrier


----------



## scent troll

View attachment 103620


----------



## Chuck Strobeck

This is my bearded dragon Spike.


----------



## cueball

here is tyson the 6 year old boxer ,,


----------



## xThEbIgOnEx

Grosse Gurke said:


> Cutest, Baddest, and by far the most kickass!!!!!
> Norman the Bull Mastif!!!!


HE has some nice balls there u feed him well


----------



## BLUEDIAMONDRHOM

alexraptor your cat looks like its mad lol i dont think it likes the flower in its hair


----------



## catzilla22

lol i thought this was supposed to be about fish oh well here are my cats princess and rain.....i have 2 other cats but idont feel like putting them up right now


----------



## odyssey

Mr. Wiskerson


----------



## flaredevil4

I wish I had a dog...


----------



## mikfleye

here is my Shitzhu Gigi, shes going to be 5 yrs old this christmas










and here is the puggle i rescued from the shelter and gave to my girlfriend as a gift , his name is frankie and hes about 1 yr old, not exaclty sure as he was a rescue


----------



## mikfleye

also heres my snake


----------



## Twize

Newbie here, just checking out this cool site for new fish options.
But here's a pix of our 2 pugs in front of our future "Predatory" 770gallon fish tank.


----------



## mikfleye

that setup looks like its going to be amazing. Def post pics when everything up and running


----------



## Tinkerbelle

new pics of the 3 boston girls


----------



## ruger345

My American Bulldog "Dallas"

View attachment 120660

View attachment 120659


----------



## HumanBurger

everyone has GREAT pets... cheers on all the picx...

heres our German Rottweiler 'BARON'...
View attachment 126179


sorry for the mess, we were working on our tank stand that day...:laugh: 
he was just chillin out...

we've raised him from a puppy when we breed the mother 'Cora'... she has since'd pased on but we had cora since she was 1....

hes my buddy...

cheers
jones


----------



## dunkinuts

Mya (boxer, mastiff mix 5 years old) picture was taken at the shelter when i got her about a year ago









Opossum (hamster, long hair) he is a fat and happy old guy, around 2 years old.


----------



## Tinkerbelle

Updated pics of some of my dogs....

Joy








Jill








Jamie








Jada








Dee


----------



## PinKragon

Grosse Gurke said:


> Cutest, Baddest, and by far the most kickass!!!!!
> Norman the Bull Mastif!!!!


OMG that is a very cute dog GG, i wonder if you are actually nice with him I kid, I kid

and Tink you have some really cute dogs too...

Well here is a picture of my lily she is a pug, and she is momy's lil girl very spoiled...


----------



## Thislilfishy

Here's a good pick of my girls...










...and the stained glass window I had made for my wife's birthday...










Ian


----------



## notaverage

ruger345 said:


> My American Bulldog "Dallas"
> 
> View attachment 120660
> 
> View attachment 120659


this guy around????
American Bulldog owners in here at all?


----------



## Ja'eh

My rottie, his name is Samson.


----------



## WorldBelow07

Peaches


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

These were my dogs but my 2 years old son became allergic.


----------



## jamezgt

My American Pitbull Terrier (Roxy)


----------



## massabsamurai

jamezgt said:


> My American Pitbull Terrier (Roxy)


Someone's breaking the law :laugh:


----------



## jamezgt

I actually got her one month before the ban hit Ontario. So everything is safe


----------



## Guest

I was gonna say...

As long as the dog is spayed and wears a muzzle when going for walks the law isnt being broken...not by jamezgt. The person who bred the bitch on the other hand......lol.

Beautiful girl regardless!


----------



## jamezgt

ksls said:


> I was gonna say...
> 
> As long as the dog is spayed and wears a muzzle when going for walks the law isnt being broken...not by jamezgt. The person who bred the bitch on the other hand......lol.
> 
> Beautiful girl regardless!


She's turning five in August. Everything is legit, I got her spayed when she was real young. I have the paperwork and everything and she's registered under something, I totally forgot the name of the organization.

Good thing she was born before the ban


----------



## -Photographer-

This is spec-v and our beautiful pup, Puma


















Aaaaaaand Puma looking crazy!


----------



## TheWayThingsR

It doesnt get any better than when Spec-v sings "White Wedding" or "Rebel Yell".


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Spec-V's eyes are soooooo dreamy.


----------



## Piranha_man

Danny Tanner said:


> Spec-V's eyes are soooooo dreamy.


It's partially due to the tweezed eyebrows.


----------



## AKSkirmish

View attachment 195378


Ronin


----------



## wisco_pygo

one of my dogs...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/192540-my-dog-may-finally-be-a-dad-in-the-next-year/


----------



## Da' Manster!

AKSkirmish said:


> View attachment 195378
> 
> 
> Ronin


Hey AK!
Damn bro, good to see that you are still alive!..I thought the Mafia finally caught up with you!..







..Anyhow, excellent pic of Ronin!..that's my little buddy!..One of my favorite dog's on these boards!..I bet women probably hit on you all the time when you take him to the park, for a walk, etc, etc!..Like I said before, he is a spitting image of ALF!..







..that is what makes him so cute and adorable!...Especially the pic that you used to have of him in your old avatar!

View attachment 195387


View attachment 195386


----------



## Guest

8 week old boxer puppy


----------



## AKSkirmish

Da said:


> View attachment 195378
> 
> 
> Ronin


Hey AK!
Damn bro, good to see that you are still alive!..I thought the Mafia finally caught up with you!..







..Anyhow, excellent pic of Ronin!..that's my little buddy!..One of my favorite dog's on these boards!..I bet women probably hit on you all the time when you take him to the park, for a walk, etc, etc!..Like I said before, he is a spitting image of ALF!..







..that is what makes him so cute and adorable!...Especially the pic that you used to have of him in your old avatar!

View attachment 195387


View attachment 195386

[/quote]

Thanks for the kind words......Ronin is a stud in every aspect man....Women love him for sure...Haveing Cayden (female pit) by his sides helps things greatly as well


----------



## wisco_pygo

great looking boxer pup ksls, ive never seen a black one.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Hey K,
Is that the only pup that you kept from the previous litter?!..He/She is lookin' sweet!..Your boxer pup rocks like a Pearl Jam concert!!!...


----------



## Guest

wisco_pygo said:


> Hey K,
> Is that the only pup that you kept from the previous litter?!..He/She is lookin' sweet!..Your boxer pup rocks like a Pearl Jam concert!!!...


 Thanks Wisco, she is called a reverse brindle. Its where there are more black stripes on the body making the dog appear almost black. But you can see some lighter brown on her legs and body









Da'Manster, we kept a different puppy from this litter. This little reverse girl is going to her new home next weekend. We kept her longer cause her new family is currently on vacation. She is adorable. I wish I kept her!!


----------



## DaElongatus

in my avator .. chinese shar pei .. his name is cookie


----------



## Da' Manster!

AWWW!!..Cookie is adorable and cute!!..I love Shar-Pei's!!...Can't beat that squinty face with wrinkles!!..They are some of the meanest dogs around, though!!..Even more so than Dobermans and Pitbulls!..Of'course, it all depends on the owner!...Anyhow, Cookie rocks like a TWISTED SISTER concert!!!...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

my boston terrier


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Mean ole mamas rellas!!!

Or Sabbra for short getting the rubbis rubbising!!
RUBBIS
RUBBIS
RUBBIS ON D BELLIES

AND I'Mmmmmmmmm RUBBISSING RUBISSING RUBBISING RUBBIS RUBBISING ON D BELLLIEEEEEES!!


----------



## Guest

My 8 year old APBT







My 1 year old Siamese cat who I adopted from a shelter, she had survived a fire they had, had all her teeth except canines removed due to a gum infection and was the most nervous untrusting cat I've seen. After a few months of constant care and attention, I can't keep her away from me lol.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Nice looking pets, everyone!..Keep 'em coming!....


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

rock on trav , i love the cat


----------



## the_w8

traveller thats a beautiful siamese you have...I miss my old one...Watch for her kidneys in the future. they are known to get problems with them. I also have 2 rescued cats, that are awesome!


----------



## His Majesty

thats the prettiest cat ive ever seen


----------



## wremi

My American Bulldogs Isis , and her son Chaos.


----------



## bob351

winston the english bully:















he has the colour on top and white belly like a great white


----------



## Da' Manster!

Excellent pics guys!....


----------

